# Big Ron ...



## Chad Cena III (Feb 17, 2004)

Just thought some might like this one.  Who the hell is thicker than Ronnie ?     

www.irongame.com 

 click on videos 

 scroll down to the r's and find ronnies 800lb dead or 200lb ea db presses


----------



## plouffe (Feb 17, 2004)

Damn...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

There are a few dudes thicker, and much stronger than RC.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 17, 2004)

lmao, i love how he just tosses the DB's at the end of the set like theyre 40lb'ers


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 17, 2004)

ive seen a ton of photos in my muscles mags of ron

but damn they just dont do him justice like those videos

hes so freakin massive


----------



## builtincary (Feb 17, 2004)

thats some shit right there. 200lb db presses.


----------



## Brak86 (Feb 17, 2004)

how come alot of jacked guys like him and mike tyson ahve those little kitten voices lol.....


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 17, 2004)

what i want to know is who is that guy that's always in the videos with him??his personal spotter???


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Brak86 *_
> how come alot of jacked guys like him and mike tyson ahve those little kitten voices lol.....


ur right..when i first heard light weight in the background during the 800lbs deadlift, i thought it was someone else until they showed him...wtf is up with his girly voice?


----------



## Mr.No (Feb 17, 2004)

Watching these videos of Ronnie, some people are  probably wondering "why do you need strength" ?


----------



## DanK (Feb 17, 2004)

So... how many gym ettiquette rules go out the window when you're the top pro bb...

I don't think his voice is that high when he's talking normally, but for some reason he's squealing for attention (either that or the guy behind him, his apparent personal spotter, is named light weight, and he's nearly deaf, so ronnie has to make sure he's paying attention before he starts his lifts).

Oh yeah, and he's damn sure a monster body builder...


----------



## Chad Cena III (Feb 18, 2004)

yuupppppppp !!!  light ...  weight ... baby !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Brak86 *_
> how come alot of jacked guys like him and mike tyson ahve those little kitten voices lol.....


Cuz no one is going to tell either of them that when they talk, they sound like a girl.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 18, 2004)

maybe that is why he started lifting...he might have been made fun of in school for his voice

damn i wouldnt want to be the bully, if ronnie met up with him at a school reunion  :0


----------



## Brak86 (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> maybe that is why he started lifting...he might have been made fun of in school for his voice
> 
> damn i wouldnt want to be the bully, if ronnie met up with him at a school reunion  :0




haahah amen....that would be scary....think about it...u couldnt hurt that guy unless u hit him in the nose, eyes, or balls. Everything else is just....muscle....hard as rock...and plus...his balls are prob small from so much steroids..so its basically eyes and nose


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 18, 2004)

dang...i wonder how much he could do on flat bench max
its gotta be at least 600 something

cmon, anyone know


----------



## Brak86 (Feb 18, 2004)

im just curious if hes stronger than the "worlds strongest guy" competitors on ESPN...they are powerlifters i think...and hes more a bodybuilder....if im correct


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Brak86 *_
> im just curious if hes stronger than the "worlds strongest guy" competitors on ESPN...they are powerlifters i think...and hes more a bodybuilder....if im correct



Coleman is not as strong as the WSM.  They incorporate indurance and ODD lifts into the competitions.  Not to mention Mariusz Pudzianowski(current WSM) is 6'2" and 275-280Lbs.  Here is his site www.pudzian.pl


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 18, 2004)

SEE! i told you his name was pudwinski


----------



## Nate (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Coleman is not as strong as the WSM.



I've gotta dispute this claim.  I'm looking through Mariusz's website at his training log, and it's nowhere near what Ronnie does.  Five weeks out from last year's Olympia, Ronnie was squatting 800 + after multiple working sets.


----------



## Flex (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DanK *_
> So... how many gym ettiquette rules go out the window when you're the top pro bb...
> 
> I don't think his voice is that high when he's talking normally, but for some reason he's squealing for attention (either that or the guy behind him, his apparent personal spotter, is named light weight, and he's nearly deaf, so ronnie has to make sure he's paying attention before he starts his lifts).
> ...



well, first of all, if i were the #1 pro BB in the world, i wouldnt give a fuck about anyone else in teh gym either. dont get me wrong, i wouldnt be a dickhead, i'd keep to myself and shit, but if i wanted to yell "LIGHTWEIGHT", i sure wouldnt hesistate. I think its obvious he yells alot of that shit for the excitement of the camera, ya know? otherwise who the hell would wanna watch him lift weights in silence, showing no emotion/enthusiasm etc. when he could/and did make it real memorable. how do you think Pumping Iron got so successful? no one would gave 2 shits about it if alls Arnold and Franco did was go around training.....color/humor/etc. enhances the entertainment value immensely......


secondly, the part about his spotter named "LIGHTWEIGHT" was hilarious. 

thirdly, he's THE monster bodybuilder....


----------



## Flex (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Coleman is not as strong as the WSM.  They incorporate indurance and ODD lifts into the competitions.  Not to mention Mariusz Pudzianowski(current WSM) is 6'2" and 275-280Lbs.  Here is his site www.pudzian.pl



If Ronnie trained for it, i believe he could be one of the, if not THE strongest man in the world and break all the powerlifting records.


i'd say he's got more endurance than powerlifters anyhow, cuz they lift for POWER (heavy weight, low reps.....NO endurance),  hence powerlifters. Meanwhile Ronnie has plenty of endurance.
you want endurance? Ronnie can bench 250 75x.


----------



## Flex (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> dang...i wonder how much he could do on flat bench max
> its gotta be at least 600 something
> 
> cmon, anyone know



i'm sure he can do more than 600............a guy at my home gym can do 600, and he's not NEARLY Ronnie's size.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 19, 2004)

looked to me like he was calling the weight he was pushing "light weight"... not his spotter.  just psyching himself up for the lifts.


----------



## Flex (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> There are a few dudes thicker, and much stronger than RC.



Thicker? WHO???????????

Much stronger?????? no way bro, not in the world of BB. Ronnie is king.

Gunther and Ruhl may weight more, but doesnt mean they're more muscular. Ronnie is a SHREDDED 285 @ Olympia '03


----------



## Flex (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> looked to me like he was calling the weight he was pushing "light weight"... not his spotter.  just psyching himself up for the lifts.



HAHAHAHAHa ya think?


----------



## Monolith (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> HAHAHAHAHa ya think?



uhh... right.  so he's not just yelling for the 'excitement of the camera'.  something tells me he isnt silent when deadlifting 800lb with the camera off.


----------



## Mex (Feb 19, 2004)

That is pretty impressive. I'd always seen the posters of guys holding those huge weights, but its so different seeing them handled.

So who's thicker than him in those videos, which one do I download?


----------



## Mex (Feb 19, 2004)

Also, there are some really ridiculous ones there. I mean, take

Ove Lehto @ 127kg & Jonas Pensar @ 120kg - 555kg/1223.5lb Two-Man Deadlift

I thought it was Ove Lehto (some guy I guess) lifting two men on top of him or something, but it's two guys, Ove and Jonas, lifting 555kgs. It's a lot, but it seems kinda dumb.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> Thicker? WHO???????????
> 
> Much stronger?????? no way bro, not in the world of BB. Ronnie is king.
> ...



There are a lot of guys in the Met-Rx WSM who are MUCH larger than RC.  Not to mention World Harris is HUGE.  He may be thicker than RC, but I have never seen a side by side.

Also I wasnt just incorporating the world of BB.  What about that guy Trevor.  He reps 700Lbs on incline.  Maybe Mudge will chime in here and post a pic of him.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> If Ronnie trained for it, i believe he could be one of the, if not THE strongest man in the world and break all the powerlifting records.
> 
> 
> ...



Again, this is not powerlifters.  This is WSM.  Its the Met-Rx challenge called Worlds Strongest Man.  They do many many different competitions.  Its not just who is strongest at one thing, its everything.


----------



## Flex (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> There are a lot of guys in the Met-Rx WSM who are MUCH larger than RC.  Not to mention World Harris is HUGE.  He may be thicker than RC, but I have never seen a side by side.
> 
> Also I wasnt just incorporating the world of BB.  What about that guy Trevor.  He reps 700Lbs on incline.  Maybe Mudge will chime in here and post a pic of him.



Well bro, much larger than Ronnie? ya, but can they stand next to him onstage? NO.

And this freakin guy Trevor again. ya, he's a beast, i'm not taking anything away from him. But has he ever stepped on a stage? i dont think so... (and if he did, Ronnie would still be MR. O)


----------



## Flex (Feb 19, 2004)

about my "much larger than Ronnie" comment above....i meant to answer NO. i dont their are guys out there that can stand next to Ronnie and make him look small, no way in hell. 

There may be a FEW WSM competitors that may be bigger, but they carry on them prob. 20-30% bf, while Ronnie is solid/veiny/striated muscle.....
Lb for Lb i believe Ronnie has the most muscle mass on any human ever.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

Well, some of the WSM are 6'5" and well over 350Lbs.  RC is not going to be a monster next to them.  However RC is definately one of, if not the greatest Olympian ever.  Im just saying he is not the biggest and strongest man alive.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 19, 2004)

ronnie could be just like that puwiski or whatever guy
He could be so strong if he did p/l workouts instead of BBing


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Well, some of the WSM are 6'5" and well over 350Lbs.  RC is not going to be a monster next to them.  However RC is definately one of, if not the greatest Olympian ever.  Im just saying he is not the biggest and strongest man alive.



Premier... i love ya man... but i got to give you shit for this statement... 

"I'm just saying he's not the biggest strongest man alive"

C'mon bro... who can say this?  Has anyone EVER been able to say this?  Of course not...

A:  Being the biggest AND the strongest are two COMPLETELY different things... 

B:  There is no forum for a competition like this... 

C:  Who weighs out what kind of strength is more important than others...

Ronnie Coleman is one of the most impressive strength/body builders to come along... 

And I would bet a paycheck or two he would do just fine in those ironman competitions... I guess it comes down to which profession makes more money...

Hmm... not a tough decision there...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

This is brought on by that damn plucking thread isnt it 

I will be sure to re-read what I type before I post so as it cant be disected


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 19, 2004)

what can i say... i have issues...


----------



## Flex (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Well, some of the WSM are 6'5" and well over 350Lbs.



....w/like 20-30%bf.

Ronnie was 287lb SHREDDED last yr.


----------



## DanK (Feb 19, 2004)

I was watching a few of the videos... and then I noticed a video for karen sizemore? she's putting up more weight than I am, but she also looks like she's 2 seconds away from dying of a heart attack, brings me to the ultimate strength vs looks type of question... who's more unhealthy, power lifters or body builders... I'm leaning towards body builders being 'healthier' during an average day, but on competition days, with the diuretics and all, the power lifters might have the edge despite their excess body fat...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 19, 2004)

explain to me what diuretics are real quick i forgot(or maybe i never knew lol)

Yea i will def be inbetween

My ultimate goal is to stay at around 10 percent bf all year around and just get stronger from there without gaining and more bf (well not any, of course ill gain some but you know what i mean)


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.gwu.edu/~cade/diuretics.html


----------



## Ralphie (Feb 19, 2004)

Hold on so is everyone saying that Ronnie is the biggest AND strongest man alive?

I don't care if anyone *thinks* he could be the strongest man alive etc.. 


I don't doubt the fact that Ronnie is a monster (one fucking ugly monster btw) however, is Ronnie actually STRONGER than powerlifters?

I just don't know how that can be.. Ronnie trains for size.. and to look shreeded and freaky.. these guys train so that they can lift as much as possible.. pure strength.. They have to be stronger right?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

Ralphie I think you missed this post.



> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> 
> "I'm just saying he's not the biggest strongest man alive"
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralphie (Feb 19, 2004)

No, I didn't miss that post.....

and in terms of pure bigness, there are lots of guys bigger than ROnnie, but we are assuming with low b/f%   

haha anyways

No, but some people are trying to say that Ronnie is stronger than some of the best powerlifters out there.. he is no doubt bigger and more shredded... but he is not *stronger*

I doubt Ronnie could break a world bench press record.. I mean given his current training schedule at least.. perhaps he could if he trained for it.. perhaps not..

And when it was stated they incorporate endurance into the competition I don't think the person meant endurance as in reps.. but more like picking up a big friggan stone ball and moving it 100 feet and then placing it on a stool or elevated something.


----------



## Flex (Feb 20, 2004)

If Ronnie trained for it, he could be one of the strongest men alive. 
Regarding muscle, he is the biggest man alive, and ^^could be the strongest as well IMO....


----------



## Mudge (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Ralphie *_
> I doubt Ronnie could break a world bench press record.. I mean given his current training schedule at least.. perhaps he could if he trained for it.. perhaps not..



If he is good for a true 730 shirtless he is already amongst the worlds strongest by a large margin. Nobody has benched into the 8s without a shirt.

Ronnie does not hit 400s in the offseason, so I say Trevor is bigger, but he is also 2 inches or so taller.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> dang...i wonder how much he could do on flat bench max
> its gotta be at least 600 something



Well into the 700s, shirtless, even Kovacs has been there already as is Trevor Smith (who does not compete currently).


----------



## Ralphie (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah, I'm not disputing the fact that ROnnie is a GOD in terms of muscle or size or strength or anything, but all I am saying is that right now he is NOT the strongest man alive. I'm only saying this because some people were saying that he was.. which I don't believe can be true.

Ronnie *could* prolly be the strongest man alive if he wanted to be.

Wow, that is insane.. 200lb dumbells in each hand... so does anyone know for a fact what his max bench is? I mean the last recorded statistic or anything? I don't know if he publishes this or anything.


----------



## IronSlingah (Feb 20, 2004)

Jesus this guy could rape two fully grown men at the same time.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 20, 2004)

^lol yea

But what I wonder is if he can run good with his legs the size they are??


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 22, 2004)

Crazy...


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IronSlingah *_
> Jesus this guy could rape two fully grown men at the same time.




Thats what I think every time I go to the gym...."Lightweight!!!".... "Raping grown men!!!! yeah baby!!!"

what....Im kidding, quit looking at me like that!!!!


----------



## Chad Cena III (Feb 22, 2004)

Compared to all the other guys in this past Olympia, Ronnie is by far the strongest of them all.  Light weight !!!


----------



## Trump (Feb 22, 2004)

I wached a few of those movies

those powerlifters look like the fat guy Tony who lives down the street from me and is a couch potato


----------



## QuestionGuy (Feb 22, 2004)

oh my god that scary dude, i cant beleive that


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 22, 2004)

i want to see more ronnie vids now!

"light weight!"

Oh and once that dumbass trevor guy loses weight for a competition...he'll be smaller than most people think
And I Kovacs is supposed to be much bigger than ronnie...isnt he like 330 at 10% bf or something


----------



## Testosterone (Feb 22, 2004)

Somebody should ask ronnie coleman to compete in Olympics (Atleast in Clean and Jerk)!
We'll soon see how much medals he can take away to his home!


----------



## Testosterone (Feb 22, 2004)

Do you have more any of these links where i can download such more clips especially WSM ? 





> _*Originally posted by Chad Cena III *_
> Just thought some might like this one.  Who the hell is thicker than Ronnie ?
> 
> www.irongame.com
> ...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 23, 2004)

i want some of greggy kovacs


----------



## cpa55 (Apr 22, 2004)

Has anyone been able to download this video? I could for a while, now I get an error message on all videos. I even downloaded the video upgrades that they suggested, but still no luck.  WTF?


----------



## Mudge (Apr 22, 2004)

If these are WMV make sure you have Windows Media Player 9, click on Help > About inside the program to check version number.

http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com (this will redirect you).


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> i want to see more ronnie vids now!
> 
> "light weight!"
> ...



I just read that Trevor died just over a month ago.  I was looking around for pictures of him and stumbled across the news.  Rest in peace big guy.


----------



## cpa55 (Apr 23, 2004)

I have the latest version of windows media player, v 9.0, so has anyone else had any luck downloading any of the videos?


----------



## fordprefect (May 23, 2004)

ronnie coleman is very strong indeed. in the video he says that he has not lost strength compared to his off season training.
the spotter is Brian Dobson, he is the owner of the place where ronnie trains. ronnie gives brian quite some credit in the movie for his help.
my guess is that ronnie would have done great in powerlifting. especially in bench meets.
as for WSM competitors, some of them are also impressive. 
Riku Kiri was a powerlifer, he had a personal best with just over 670 pounds. that was without shirt and pause.
Gerrit Badenhorst still holds the world record for the 308 puond class. he used to have the world record in the deadlift with just over 400 kg.
Svend Karlsen was a very promissing powerlifter to, he held the world record for juniors with 772 pounds kg in the deadlift. 
Unfortunately he started bodybuilding instead, did quite well but I think he could have done big things with his deadlift talent.


----------



## Mudge (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Not to mention Mariusz Pudzianowski(current WSM) is 6'2" and 275-280Lbs.  Here is his site www.pudzian.pl



Yeah and Ron is about that yet 3 inches shorter. There are guys in the high 300s/low 400s @ 6'2" in offseason shape, Mariusz is not that big when comparing him to a true BB.

To imply that Ron is not that strong because there are a "few much stronger" is bullcrap. A guy a few weeks out doing 800 pound deadlifts for two? Impressive. A guy with custom made 225 and 250 pound dumbells? Previously I had only heard of 225s for a POWERLIFTER, impressive. Not many guys are deadlifting in the 8s raw or benching in the 7s raw, no matter they BB or powerlifters.

Dont try to make the guy look like a baby or a weakling because he is neither. He isn't the strongest in the world but that is not his job now is it, give the guy some respect. So he doesn't pick up rocks, big deal.


----------



## Mudge (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> Oh and once that dumbass trevor guy loses weight for a competition...he'll be smaller than most people think
> And I Kovacs is supposed to be much bigger than ronnie...isnt he like 330 at 10% bf or something



Have a little respect, even if the guy was still living he was no dumbass. I have a lot of respect for him and his mind and think he deserves a bit more than the title of "dumbass." Moreover he did not compete, it was not in his plans to do so. The guy gave his time and a peice of himself to visit sick kids in the hospital dying of cancer and you have the nerve to call him a dumbass.

Real nice guy you are, somehow I doubt you know a thing about him or his life.


----------



## Mudge (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Ralphie *_
> so does anyone know for a fact what his max bench is? I mean the last recorded statistic or anything?



His numbers work out to 736 if you cound how many times he does 225, last I heard.


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Yeah and Ron is about that yet 3 inches shorter. There are guys in the high 300s/low 400s @ 6'2" in offseason shape, Mariusz is not that big when comparing him to a true BB.
> 
> To imply that Ron is not that strong because there are a "few much stronger" is bullcrap. A guy a few weeks out doing 800 pound deadlifts for two? Impressive. A guy with custom made 225 and 250 pound dumbells? Previously I had only heard of 225s for a POWERLIFTER, impressive. Not many guys are deadlifting in the 8s raw or benching in the 7s raw, no matter they BB or powerlifters.
> ...



Wow... this is old.  Feeling like debating today Mudge? Heh...

I never said Mariusz was a lot bigger.  Infact Mariusz is the SMALLEST competitor in the WSM.  He is just stronger and faster than the rest.

Your point?  I guess I should have been more careful with my words.  Obviously he isnt a weakling.  

Baby.. Weakling?  I never said either.  Whats your point in bringing this back up again?  I do give him respect, he is the greatest BB on the planet at the moment.  And, no... it isnt his job to be the WSM.  Its a good thing too, because I dont think that he would cut it.  So untill he does join, and competes, then this debate is pointless.  I doubt your opinion will change, and mine certainly wont


----------



## Testosterone (May 24, 2004)

Agreed. It's pointless to argue over and again over illusions!


----------



## Mudge (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Whats your point in bringing this back up again?



I wasn't the person to bump the thread, I just think its frankly kind of stupid to imply that Ronnie is weak and point out "oh big deal look at xxx."

Even if you compare Ron to a powerlifter he can hold his own without question. There are a lot of powerlifters who never broke into the 800s for deads and ronnie does it for 2 reps SLDL! I'm not the biggest Ron fan in the world but the facts are right in front of us.


----------



## CowPimp (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I wasn't the person to bump the thread, I just think its frankly kind of stupid to imply that Ronnie is weak and point out "oh big deal look at xxx."
> 
> Even if you compare Ron to a powerlifter he can hold his own without question. There are a lot of powerlifters who never broke into the 800s for deads and ronnie does it for 2 reps SLDL! I'm not the biggest Ron fan in the world but the facts are right in front of us.



Good point.  Just because Ronnie might not be the strongest man in the world doesn't mean his numbers aren't respectable.  He can certainly compete with the big boys if nothing else.


----------



## Mudge (May 25, 2004)

2400 pound leg presses, 800x2 squats, he is no weakling whether you like the guy or not


----------



## ronnie c no1fan (Jun 27, 2004)

have you heard of sean allen


----------



## V Player (Jun 27, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> ive seen a ton of photos in my muscles mags of ron
> 
> but damn they just dont do him justice like those videos
> 
> hes so freakin massive


And the videos dont do him justice like meeting him in person. He still lives here in a Dallas suburb and Ive seen him a handfull of times. The first time I was filling up with gas and he came along in his police cruiser in full uniform.

We've talked a bit when Ive seen him, but I wasnt star struck and I didnt ask for a handshake or an autograph. I treated him with respect. We made small talk, thats all. That first time I called him Mr. Coleman. He kinda laughed a bit and said to just call him Ronnie. I find him very easy to talk to and he laughs a lot. 




> what i want to know is who is that guy that's always in the videos with him??his personal spotter???


 if you mean the guy with the goatee and short shorts, thats Brian Dobson, the owner of Metroplex Gym and one of Ronnie's backers. According to Ronnie, he's the one who convinced him to start training for professional bodybuilding and who guided him to be Mr. Olympia. He talks about him in an almost brotherly way.



> well, first of all, if i were the #1 pro BB in the world, i wouldnt give a fuck about anyone else in teh gym either. dont get me wrong, i wouldnt be a dickhead, i'd keep to myself and shit, but if i wanted to yell "LIGHTWEIGHT", i sure wouldnt hesistate. I think its obvious he yells alot of that shit for the excitement of the camera, ya know?


 Very true. He was doing that for the camera. But surprisingly, Ronnie is very humble and easy going. My brother worked out at that same gym when he worked in Arlignton and he's seen Ronnie a few times. Ronnie is open to people and he doesnt seem to mind giving a hand or even a spot when asked. Of course this was a couple of years ago, but...


> looked to me like he was calling the weight he was pushing "light weight"... not his spotter. just psyching himself up for the lifts.


 Exactly. But Ronnie likes to laugh so I hear he does that regularly when he's in a good mood.



> about my "much larger than Ronnie" comment above....i meant to answer NO. i dont their are guys out there that can stand next to Ronnie and make him look small, no way in hell.


 I would agree with this statement. Ive tried to describe Ronnie and I cant seem to do it in a way that doesnt sound like Im being overly dramatic. All I say is that even in this day and age when bodybuilding is much more prevalent, people literaly stop and freeze in their tracks when they see him. Its what I love about seeing him out in public. No he may not be the absolute biggest, but he is definately the most impressive.



> Has anyone been able to download this video? I could for a while, now I get an error message on all videos. I even downloaded the video upgrades that they suggested, but still no luck. WTF?


 I have the whole Unbelievable video from kazaa. I have some on Markus Ruhl, Ronnie, Dorian Yates and a lot of others.  



> Good point. Just because Ronnie might not be the strongest man in the world doesn't mean his numbers aren't respectable. He can certainly compete with the big boys if nothing else.


 Possibly the best way Ive ever heard this subject put. My feelings exactly.



> have you heard of sean allen


 I have a pic of Sean with Jay Cutler and one of Sean with Ronnie. Its enough to make most men cry.


----------

